# condensation



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all, just on the way back from cotswolds after 2 nights in the hymer 564 and as we were prepping to go I noticed that we had a puddle an inch deep in the trim that goes around the front screen. Is this normal? There were two of us and dog in the van with the heating on, should we have a window or roof vent open even if its freezing out??

We never had this problem in the caravan but the windows had a night latch system on them that allowed you to lock them a couple of mm open. The hymer doesn't have this.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lee

Sounds like you haven't got an insulating windscreen cover. 8O 

My advice would be get an external one as they are far more effective that internal ones for eliminating (not just reducing) condensation.

My preference is for a Taylor Made, but Silverscreens are just as good, though they were a bit more expensive when we got our TM.

Before getting it we were mopping up every morning. Now we don't even bother to look, as we know there won't be anything to mop up.

£100 or so very well spent I think.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Zebedee, you are quite right, we have not got an insulating cover, where did you get your cover from?

When you say taylor made do you mean made to measure or is that a brand?

Do you only need one for the front screen and do I still need any vents open?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

An insulated EXTERNAL windscreen cover is what you need, it stops all the condensation being formed, 2 companies make them [that I know of],
"Silver Screens" & "Tailor [or could be Taylor] Made".
We crack open one of the small roof vents at night but depending on the model of your roof vent there may be defused air venting from around the rim whilst the vent is closed. We never leave side windows open at night !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

r6demon said:


> Zebedee, you are quite right, we have not got an insulating cover, where did you get your cover from?
> 
> When you say taylor made do you mean made to measure or is that a brand?
> 
> Do you only need one for the front screen and do I still need any vents open?


Taylor Made the firm - see >> here <<

It has velcro sides, so the centre part can be lowered during the day without removing the whole cover. (See piccies on the site).

Front screen only - it covers the cab side windows as well.

We usually leave the Heki open a crack, but there is so much "safety" ventilation in a motorhome that you don't really need any extra unless it feels stuffy to you during the night.

It also makes the van feel twice as big at night, as there is no curtain blocking off a good bit of the cab area.

Best bit of kit we ever bought.

Cheers


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I crack open the roof vent in the toilet a little and Voila - no condensation anywhere in the MH.

There is a small gap under the toilet door that lets air circulate. If you don't have a similar gap, either leave the door ajar or open a different roof vent.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi lee

dogs do tend to put out a lot of moisture whilst breathing, if that's all then you're lucky :lol: i would have thought that there would have been a vent position on your windows.
simon


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi r6demon!

You didn't have the problem in your caravan because all the windows are double-glazed. In a motorhome, the cab windows are single-glazed and the warmth of the inside of the MH easily meets the cold of the outside. BINGO! Condensation! 

Internal screens give privacy and are generally easy to put up/ take down. But they do NOTHING to stop condensation.

EXTERNAL screens prevent the warmth of the inside meeting the cold of the outside so NO condensation and a much more comfortable cab area.

As has been mentioned, there are several manufacturers of EXTERNAL insulating screens:

Silver Screens
Taylormade
Outdoor Bits sells another variety

When we change motorhomes, our number one priority is to acquire an external silver screen to cover all cab windows.

Buy an external screen and ditch the squeegee!! Good luck.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I use a peltier action dehumidifier and takes about 60 Watts so ok to use off batteries and left on o/night fills up a cup of water and the cab windows are perfectly clear. Cost about 30 quid off web and cheaper than screens or use with if very cold conditions esp. when cooking inside causes extreme problems.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmnn. Don't think I'd like to lose 40Ah per night out of my batteries when it's cold. Still, it works for you.

Dave


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Holy cow, Just spoke to taylor made and its £150 + £10 P+P!!!!

is that normal?

Do we (MHF) get a discount?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

An inch of water seems excessive for just condensation.

Did you have rain? could you have a leak?


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

r6demon said:


> Holy cow, Just spoke to taylor made and its £150 + £10 P+P!!!!
> 
> is that normal?
> 
> Do we (MHF) get a discount?


They are pricey but look upon them as an investment!

The taylor made ones are really good quality, we have the longer set and I can highly recommend them.

I know I was a little shocked at the price but compared to a previous set we had these are far superior and they were delivered the following day!!!

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

r6demon said:


> Holy cow, Just spoke to taylor made and its £150 + £10 P+P!!!!
> 
> is that normal?
> 
> Do we (MHF) get a discount?


They are pricey but look upon them as an investment!

The taylor made ones are really good quality, we have the longer set and I can highly recommend them.

I know I was a little shocked at the price but compared to a previous set we had these are far superior and they were delivered the following day!!!

Val

sorry,I seem to be repeating myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> An inch of water seems excessive for just condensation.
> 
> Did you have rain? could you have a leak?


this was the total for the front screen over two very cold nights.....?


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

can I leave them on the MH when its in storage? Or can they only be used when we are in the van?

An investment.....................? How?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

r6demon said:


> can I leave them on the MH when its in storage? Or can they only be used when we are in the van?
> 
> An investment.....................? How?


Yes you can. 

Think what it will cost to get the van fixed after all that water has run down into the dashboard. It would worry me! 8O

It's more about comfort though for us. It makes the front of the van habitable - without the cover you don't see many brass monkeys in the swivel seats. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Crap, after all that I have just called taylor made back and as mine is the Lionheart version with the hab door on the left and the cab door on the right it will have to be made especially.

Worse still he is not making any more for another month 

bugger!

thats me out of luck


----------



## 117094 (Sep 30, 2008)

Have you tried ebay.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would suggest you talk to Silverscreens. http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/index.html
I found them really helpful and the quality is good. We bought what they call 'show quality' screens. They are a bit cheaper than the standard version but in practise you lose nothing. If you pay top price, Silverscreens will always give you a modest rebate if you swap them for another set at a later date if you change the van. If you buy 'show quality' they don't want to see them again. Also, these are made from the end of the roll of material so can be a bit wrinkly. However, once they have been on the van for a couple of nights, the wrinkles go (wish I could say that).
Not sure what effect your RHD door will have as ours is a 'left-hooker'. I am sure Silverscreens must be able to accommodate it - they make screens for many British vans after all.

I have to say that whilst the screens make a dramatic difference to condensation (and comfort generally) there are still occasions when a little bit of moisture is present at the bottom of the windscreen in the morning. But it is really is very little compared with not having screens. We try to sleep with the big roof Heki slightly open. Also, we often set the rear windows (head and foot of bed) on the vent lock setting so there is a couple of mm gap. I think one has to recognise that in a warm van on a very cold night, it is well-nigh impossible to prevent warm moist air contacting the (colder) screens - unless you stop breathing!

A final thought. Because the B-Class Hymer has such a large window area to wrap around, it is very difficult to prevent a gap along the front side windows. This is really only a problem if it is windy, but short of fitting bonded rails to the top of the windows and strapping points to the bottom, I am not sure how you would prevent 'flapping'. Having said that, we would not be without our screens. They made an immediate difference to winter motorhoming.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

HI,
you could also try Van Comfort. I got ' not able to make any for a few months' from Taylor Made, but a quick response from Van Comfort
Don


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

or you could make your own like i did and in the bargaine insulated under all the carpets and sound proofed the engine bay cost 60 pounds via b&q.i purchased 1 roll of silver backed high quality foam insulation and it did the lotwith a bit left over iused grey gaffa tape on the edges and large tarpoliun eyelets for the fasteners no condensation


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

A tip, if you want to save money, cheap alternative is some large bubble wrap plastic sheeting and use suction cups to fit.

Not so elegant but a lot cheaper if some decided to fancy yours and they went walkies overnight.

Peter


----------



## 117094 (Sep 30, 2008)

dragabed said:


> or you could make your own like i did and in the bargaine insulated under all the carpets and sound proofed the engine bay cost 60 pounds via b&q.i purchased 1 roll of silver backed high quality foam insulation and it did the lotwith a bit left over iused grey gaffa tape on the edges and large tarpoliun eyelets for the fasteners no condensation


I popped down b&q today and these foil/bubblewrap rolls 600mm by 7.5 meters are now half price at just under £15.00.This is my project for the week end.


----------

